# Roadies - What do you carry?



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2011)

After getting a flat fairly early in my ride yesterday and only having one tube I decided to head back after putting it in, kind of sucked but hated to keep going and get a second flat.

Figured if I am looking to start doing some longer rides I might as well be prepared. What are you carrying? 1 or 2 tubes? Patch kit? tool?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2011)

I got enough room in my saddle bag for two tubes. Bag contents include: 2 tubes, multi-tool, co2, $10, phone, and two levers. I also have a top tube bento box thingy for extra stuff on longer rides if needed.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I got enough room in my saddle bag for two tubes. Bag contents include: 2 tubes, multi-tool, co2, $10, phone, and two levers. I also have a top tube bento box thingy for extra stuff on longer rides if needed.



Same, except for long rides if possible I would also have a folding tire. But that depends on what kind of bike your riding, in my case, I'm talking road bike. Also, when you get a flat, fix the punctured tube as soon as you take it out as it takes time for the glue to properly cure. If you were to get another flat, you would be good to go.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2011)

In my saddle bag: 2 tubes, tire irons, 1 CO2, my leatherman, house/car key. 

Then in zip lock bag in jersey pocket, I have my cell phone.  In another bag I have a $20, a credit card I don't use often, some enduralyte pills and a 2nd CO2. Then I'll usually have a 3rd bag in the 3rd jersey pocket with a cliff bar or something.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 26, 2011)

1 or 2 tubes, I'm not sure how many are in there now, plastic tire irons. multi-tool, CO2 inflator and  2 CO2 cartridges . 

no flats in the last 7000 miles, there I just jinxed myself


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 26, 2011)

A cell phone , A repair kit  w/tube n' tools , $20  ,my Pearl Isumi jacket and or Vest have neat backside pocketing so i can take some/all of the following:

1. if i'm riding backroads that i'm unfamiliar  with, i've got a small squirt gun w/ dog repeller in it. 
(ambushed by Dobies a FEW TIMES .)

2. Sometimes if  i'm  going out for a while <I'll stop along the River to have lunch  i'l throw in a sandwich , 

 I've Got double set of bottle holders on my frame along w/a pump


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 26, 2011)

bud ponies ... er wait, that was a looooong time ago - that don't fly no mo'


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 26, 2011)

saddle bag: CO2, 1 tube, levers, multitool, $20
jersey pockets: phone, gu's/beans
ankle: Road ID


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 3, 2011)

Every day road ride I've got road ID, 2-CO, 2-tubes, self-glue patch kit, multi-tool, 2-levers, 2-master link, chain tool, sun block and a few $$$.

Long rides depending weather rain coat, arm/leg warmers, vest or jacket rolled in back pockets...


----------



## Nick (May 4, 2011)

I usually just carry everything in my camelback. Phone, keys, wallet, patch kit (I've never carried a tube...) a multiuse tool. Powerbar.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> I usually just carry everything in my camelback. Phone, keys, wallet, patch kit (I've never carried a tube...) a multiuse tool. Powerbar.



Camelbacks = faux pas for roadies...


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Camelbacks = faux pas for roadies...



I dug out my small hiking pack and am going to give it a try on my next ride. I already look like a fool out there with my baggy mtn bike shorts and walmart workout shirts!


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I dug out my small hiking pack and am going to give it a try on my next ride. I already look like a fool out there with my baggy mtn bike shorts and walmart workout shirts!



Why not just use your MTB hydration pack?  I don't think the hiking pack will be looked down on any less than your hydration pack. 

Doesn't make any difference to me...  I've thought about doing road rides on my MTB, knobby tires, baggies, pack and all...  Actually, I have.. sort of, on the rail trails with my kids. :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2011)

Are you guys for real? Concerned about what you carry and look like when you're out there working up a sweat. Damn, don't forget to pack your lipstick!


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Why not just use your MTB hydration pack?  I don't think the hiking pack will be looked down on any less than your hydration pack.
> 
> Doesn't make any difference to me...  I've thought about doing road rides on my MTB, knobby tires, baggies, pack and all...  Actually, I have.. sort of, on the rail trails with my kids. :dunce:



It actually is a Hydrapak hydration pack, just their smaller version.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It actually is a Hydrapak hydration pack, just their smaller version.



I wonder if it's the same one that I bought from one of the ODAT sites a few years ago.  It was really really small.  After I stole the bladder out of it I gave it to my son.  It was more suited for a 2 year old's back than mine. :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (May 5, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Are you guys for real? Concerned about what you carry and look like when you're out there working up a sweat. Damn, don't forget to pack your lipstick!



They don't want to be "freds".

I think there are more posts on bikeforums.com about "freds" than anything else.

I couldn't care less what other's think of me. I use a rear view mirror clipped to my sunglasses and I have a triple crankset on my Trek Madone, these are two of the most "fredly" accessories. I know I get funny looks from the younger posers in some groups I ride with.  Someday they will grow up too :smile:


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wonder if it's the same one that I bought from one of the ODAT sites a few years ago.  It was really really small.  After I stole the bladder out of it I gave it to my son.  It was more suited for a 2 year old's back than mine. :lol:



Yep thats where I got it from! Just went and reviewed my SAC order history, it was the Hydrapak Big Sur that I got back in 2009! It's not really that small.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> They don't want to be "freds".
> 
> I think there are more posts on bikeforums.com about "freds" than anything else.
> 
> I couldn't care less what other's think of me. I use a rear view mirror clipped to my sunglasses and I have a triple crankset on my Trek Madone, these are two of the most "fredly" accessories. I know I get funny looks from the younger posers in some groups I ride with.  Someday they will grow up too :smile:



I ride with a mirror clipped to my glasses.  I don't have a triple though, you loser!     But the mirror...isn't for me...I know where I'm going, its for the crazy driver's on the road. I've never been in prison, but I still like to know what's coming at me from behind!


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Yep thats where I got it from! Just went and reviewed my SAC order history, it was the Hydrapak Big Sur that I got back in 2009! It's not really that small.



No, that really isn't all that small.  They're definitely going to laugh at you now! :lol:

The pack I was thinking about wasn't a Hydrapak at all, it was a small Dakine Session that I got from Chainlove back in 2008.


----------



## john1200c (May 6, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> They don't want to be "freds".
> 
> I think there are more posts on bikeforums.com about "freds" than anything else.



What's a "fred"?


----------



## andyzee (May 6, 2011)

john1200c said:


> What's a "fred"?



The man in the mirror. (Just kidding) Never heard the term either.


----------



## Nick (May 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Camelbacks = faux pas for roadies...



Hahaha I didn't even read the thread title. I was thinking of mt. biking. Although I usually bring my camelback for road riding too. Whatever... :dunce:


----------



## mlctvt (May 7, 2011)

john1200c said:


> What's a "fred"?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_(bicycling)

the definition I see used most is 
"A third use of the term that is a hybrid of the earlier two main usages has arisen most recently and become increasingly popular relative to the older definitions. In this usage, a "Fred" is a cyclist who has a ton of cycling gear, especially of the utilitarian *"uncool"* kind, like mirrors, powerful lights, fenders, bells/horns, heavy leather seats, racks, reflective gear, bags, baskets, etc."


----------

